
Having music on YouTube prevents piracy, says Google - schnell
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3009945/having-music-on-youtube-prevents-piracy-says-google
======
tinus_hn
In other news, scientists have deduced that if you make downloading legal,
there won't be any illegal downloading anymore!

~~~
schnell
kinda obvious.

